# Soviet N-1 Booster book



## jhagerty (Jun 19, 2003)

In case anyone is interested in a massively detailed book on the Soviet N-1 booster and their moon program, I have a Kickstarter campaign to help offset some of the printing costs and get the book out faster. If you are interested, here's the link:

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/jhagerty/n-1-for-the-moon-and-mars-the-soviet-superbooster 

The campaign runs until Sunday and has some cool Rewards. After the campaign, the book will be available from ARA Press (www.arapress.com). It should be shipping by early next month (it's currently at the printer).

Thanks for your indulgence.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Now THAT's interesting!


----------



## myk (Oct 5, 1999)

I remember the Moon Race....I waited a long time for a book on the Soviet N-1 to be written. I pledged ! Thank you !


----------

